# Advice on claim being wrongly refused travel insurance claim



## aokeefe (1 Oct 2013)

I had planned a trip with my daughter and taken out travel insurance.
Two days before we were due to go my husband felt ill and presented himself to a&e.  He was admitted with suspected tb.
As I had a cough I rang my family gp and he advised me not to travel until I had been tested. 
I have tried to claim from the travel insurance company. I sent in the necessary forms & letter from my gp. They then requested a copy of my medical history for the last 3 yrs which I provided. But because my gp did not log my phonecall they have refused my claim. My gp has also provided another letter to the insurance company stating that its his policy to only log visits and not phonecalls.
I must not have called from my own mobile because I cannot see the call on my bill. With being in and out to the hospital and dropping the kids to relatives to be minded etc. I honestly cant remember whose phone I used.

Where can I go from here?


----------



## emeralds (1 Oct 2013)

I guess the insurance company are trying to be sure that you had contacted your gp prior to your departure date and not afterwards?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (1 Oct 2013)

Has the doctor confirmed in writing that he remembers the call and the advice he gave you was not to travel? 

Or has he said that he does not remember the call or the advice but doesn't log them? 

Brendan


----------



## aokeefe (1 Oct 2013)

@Brendan he has confirmed in writing both that he remembers the call and the advice that he gave on that date.


----------



## Steven Barrett (1 Oct 2013)

aokeefe said:


> @Brendan he has confirmed in writing both that he remembers the call and the advice that he gave on that date.



So your GP confirmed the call and the advice and the insurance company are denying it happened?!! Sounds like bull to me. Look up the procedures that need to be followed to bring a case to the ombudsman and get moving on it. Let the insurance company know you are going down that road too and see if they change their mind.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (1 Oct 2013)

You need to write to them, telling them that you are not accepting their decision and give the reasons why. Ask them for a full payment or a Final Response Letter so that you can make a formal complaint to the Ombudsman. 

Which insurance company is it?


----------



## aokeefe (1 Oct 2013)

Thanks for the info. 

It's insureandgo.


----------



## emeralds (1 Oct 2013)

They seem to have a lot of bad reviews. Not paying out when claims seem entirely reasonable etc...


----------



## G7979 (1 Oct 2013)

Perhaps proof of your husband being admitted to A&E would back up your claim that this happened before and not after the travel dates? 

Shouldn't be necessary, but under the circumstances might help move things along?


----------



## Gerry Canning (1 Oct 2013)

Most travel insurances cover you if something happens to a close relative/spouse./children
If your insurance has that clause you can claim under that.


----------



## macdo (4 Oct 2013)

Interested to hear any progress or the conclusion of this.


----------



## TomOC (18 Nov 2013)

From what you have written they seem totally in the wrong.  My mother was insured with them (insureandgo) too. My dad slipped on holidays. They confirmed they would cover it no problem.  A few days later they said they would not.  In the end the ombudsman told them to pay up.  Fight them on it. Good luck


----------

